# Ranger vs Mule for Commercial Use



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

My company has used 2 and 4 seater mules for a number of years. We drive them daily, Monday thru Sunday, 364 days a year. They have been pretty reliable workhorses. Recently we had the opportunity to drive 3 4-seater Rangers for a special event at one of our camps and we really liked them--much quieter and higher sitting than the Mules.

I going to purchase 2 units in the next couple of weeks. We use them mainly on iron-ore and crushed limestone roads. We do drive offroad and in some muddly, wet areas. The Mules have done a good job in some super muddy stuff.

We use the back bed to haul tools, ice chests and equipment around the camps. Our camps range in size from 80 to 1,000 acres.

The Mules we own are similar to the 4010 models without doors, with a top and windshield. They are 4x4's.

I want to buy the best reliable unit I can. I also read a while back that there is a Ranger dealer a distance from Houston that gives the best prices on Rangers. Can't remember the dealership name or contact person. Quite a few members here have bought their units from that dealership.

Lastly, I want to wrap the unit with our company logo. Can you give me a guestimate of what this might cost and who does this? I'm also getting a company truck 1/2 ton. We use mainly Fords F150's but have a couple of Tundras and a Nissan. Any recommendations and guestimate on price to do a wrap on the sides and tailgate.

Thanks in advance for your help.


----------



## BretE (Jan 24, 2008)

Hoffpauir in Golthwaite(I think the spelling is right?) is the dealer. Go ahead and budget for CV joints if you're gonna be in mud. Just my expensive experience....I went back to a Mule after a year....


----------



## Muleman (Dec 6, 2011)

Mule all the way. More reliable and will haul more weight. Unless you are looking for speeds over 26 MPH go with a gas mule. Diesel are heavy and you lose speed with the more weight of the engine. Plus if you blow a motor gas is cheaper to replace.


----------



## CNovak8200 (Jul 25, 2011)

Reliability and warranty wise 4010 mule all the way. Polaris did have the mule beat in speed and ride until now. Check out the 2015 mule pro fxt. If you want more speed, ind. suspension, pm for more info.


----------



## JamesAggie (Jun 28, 2012)

I love the rangers, but for your use I'd recommend the mule.


----------



## Hotrod (Oct 11, 2006)

Shoal Polaris in Alabama, Ask for Nate. Tell him Joey referred you. They have absolutely the cheapest prices in the nation. I talked to him couple weeks ago and he had new Ranger 800's 2 seaters for $7999 out the door. $550 shipped to your door. I cant recall the crew ranger price


----------



## Ron R. (May 21, 2004)

Bought 2 2014 Ranger Crew 900s with delivery this week. Shoal's has the best prices even with shipping. Thanks!


----------



## atcfisherman (Oct 5, 2006)

After testing the new mule pro that has the 60hp 3cylinder motor and IRS, it is hands down the mule now. 


In Christ Alone I Place My Trust


----------



## Law Dog (Jul 27, 2010)

Mule all the way, they are more reliable. Great resale value...


----------

